# Control Panel 'Sometimes' Doesn't Switch On



## datasafe (Aug 8, 2011)

Sometimes when I try switching the Control panel on, it works first time. On other occasions it does nothing, no display, just blank.

This hasn't happened to often but I'd like to know what's going on.

The panel is properly attached and seated.

Does anyone know why this happens? Or better still, know why this happens?

Cheers

john


----------



## Jimbost (Aug 25, 2012)

Mine did that too, then failed completely. Unfortunately all I was told by the dealer is that it had failed and it was quite a common place occurance. The panel cost £400 and was replaced at the dealers cost. New panel is now fixed in place.


----------



## datasafe (Aug 8, 2011)

I only managed to switch it on once today! Then I switched it off.

Tried several times since with no luck.

So, I went to my E-Box switched it off, pulled the main 50amp fuse and secondary fuse. They tested fine with my meter. Put them back in and switched the E-Box on and as if by magic, it worked! Strange but true - I'm happy 

I've hooked up to the mains now and gonna leave the heating on for a while.

I feel Spring coming on and we must get more use this year, last year was a wash out.

In the E-Control manual it states the need for a disk battery as follows:

Burstner E-Control
Lithium Disc Battery CR2032
Diameter 20mm
Thickness 3.2mm
Voltage 3.0v
Capacity 180mah

Back in business


----------



## billybottle (May 12, 2012)

impending panel failure. I had exactly that, and the fuse trick worked once only. Its only a matter of time, sorry. (and not much time at that). IIRC you had 3 panels, sold one so now u have 2? hope its the right one! mine was 300 quid, and there was a fault on the box- just hope it wasn't that (allegedly rpaired) that trashed the panel. had some probs after replacement fitted, but did seem to settle dow. Acid test will be in 2 weeks when we go out in it....Dave


----------



## datasafe (Aug 8, 2011)

Well, 'touch wood', all my panels (3 of them) have worked faultlessly since


----------

